# Tactical Suits



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Have any of you used them and do you have anything good or bad to say about them? 

Do you think they are necessary?

Thanks.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

There's a nice Kevlar one at the bottom of this page, try it out and let me know what it's like.

http://dogsportgear.com/bite_suit.htm


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a Ray Allen one, we use to make anyone new take a few bites in it if they wanted to train with us. LOL

Serious Pain involved. I don't care for the Nylon pants with the Ray Allen suit.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There's a nice Kevlar one at the bottom of this page, try it out and let me know what it's like.
> 
> http://dogsportgear.com/bite_suit.htm


Thanks Gerry. However, is the Kevlar safe for the teeth of dogs?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know, however if you want to incorporate live gunfire in your training sessions, the decoys may appreciate it.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

OUCH.... No Thanks! =;


----------

